# Wiring four linz6 strobes ?



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm planning on installing four linz6 strobes on my pickup this weekend and need a bit of help on how to wire it. I have the four lights and a toggle switch with momentary function. My first questions is what wire to use? I've read that regular wire that can be picked up at the local hardware store will work. The 18/4 I've seen is for security systems or thermostats, is that the right stuff. My second question is about the fuse. Can I install one inline fuse between the battery and the switch to cover the whole system.

Thanks for the help
Kevin


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

18/4 will work use stranded not solid,something that will last.If you are running under the truck and to the rear run it through some wire loom along the frame and use tyraps. Use heat shrink on your connections.Whelen recommends running a ground directly from the battery. Yes you can put the fuse inline off the battery to both switches a 3amp is recommended. You will need one switch for on/off of lights & a normally open momentary swicth to cycle the patterns.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

swtiih;835939 said:


> 18/4 will work use stranded not solid,something that will last.If you are running under the truck and to the rear run it through some wire loom along the frame and use tyraps. Use heat shrink on your connections.Whelen recommends running a ground directly from the battery. Yes you can put the fuse inline off the battery to both switches a 3amp is recommended. You will need one switch for on/off of lights & a normally open momentary swicth to cycle the patterns.


good info.......you can also use the old strobe light wires if you want...you don't really need to be able to flip the patterns in the cab....set them and forget them..

once you sync them and set patterns all you REALLY need is ONE power wire to the switch in the cab.....

power to cab switch
sync wire to all lights synced together....just connect them
pattern wire.....set it and forget it...
ground to truck.....


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I got them installed today and everything works great except for the color of the strobes. Two of them are a nice amber color and the other two are more yellow. I may not have even noticed if they were the same on the front and back, but of course there is one of each on the front and back. I can swap two lights but I'd rather have them all the same color. 

Has anyone else ran into this problem with the whelen linz6 lights? I ordered four amber ones at the same time, same packaging and model numbers.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

that's strange if they were all bought at the same time....are all of your grounds good? that will effect the color of the light...happened to a friend of mine just last week, he couldn't figure out why the light looked like crap so i moved the ground and what do ya know, BIG improvement!


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I will double check the ground but it should be good. All four ground wire are run to the switch and tied together, then to the - on the battery. Good tip, I wouldn't of thought to check that.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

whelen is known for pizz yellow leds.....EGLC just got a set of same lights and he hates them too....


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

knpc;843796 said:


> I will double check the ground but it should be good. All four ground wire are run to the switch and tied together, then to the - on the battery. Good tip, I wouldn't of thought to check that.


ground to the switch? how exactly did you wire the lights up?


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is a diagram of how I wired it. It is a momentary switch with four wires on the back. 

Strobe to switch connections

Gray sync wires all connected to eachother

White flash pattern wire connected to white wire(momentary function)
Yellow positive wire connected to red positive out
Black ground wire connected to black ground on switch which is connected to neg battery 

switch red positive in wire connected to pos on battery with 3amp fuse inline


----------

